# Know what this is???????



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got 2 of these and not sure what they are??? I have not googled yet, I will just figured I would ask. It is about 1.5 to 2 inches right now, the other is about half that size.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

White Cloud Minnows


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Google Lucania goodei, a killifish native to Florida. They look like the red-finned version to me. There's a blue version as well.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

your right^, I just did not know there were a red?!? I like them very nice looking and will be going out for more, they go nicely wit my Least Killi's.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It does look like the Killi......and upon looking them up, it says they should really be in a 'species only' tank and not kept with boistrous tank members.

Please, please, please research any fish you are getting before you buy them, so you can be sure you can give them the best environment possible. (Which I'm sure you already know, by reading your signature - sounds like you have a great tank with reproducing fish). Just try to resist the temptation, lol.

I love your profile pic' by the way - LOL! That fish is adorable!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I was out collecting and Bass fishing yesterday and got these 2 along with some more Heterandria Formosa and I figure they live in the wild together so they should be fine in the 20 gallon long with just the Killi's.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and thanks as far as the pic, Its one of my Dwarf Puffers.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool! You're allowed to take fish from your rivers and lakes? Awesome! Are you going to try and breed them if you got a m/f pair?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure look like White Clouds to me.

And no, not all places will let you collect live fish in FL. Some will get you arrested. Florida Fish and Game does not play around.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Its funny that everyone I talk to says the same thing about the fwc and yet the last time I wa out I had a long talk with 2 of them and they were telling me that it is ok as long as im off private property and I avoid any endangered species. They even helped me chop away at some weeds around one lake so I could get to it, as well as give me advice on trapping and habits of certain fish in the wild. I dont know they seemed pretty cool about it all and they did check my fishing license which is freshwater only. Maybe it helped that my 4 kids are always with me and they love it.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

holly12 said:


> Cool! You're allowed to take fish from your rivers and lakes? Awesome! Are you going to try and breed them if you got a m/f pair?


When I get some more yes, I like the idea of learning about the fish we have right here in the states, I think I did get a M/F on the first 2 but right now I need to learn as much as I can about them first.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good plan! Def' post pics if you breed them!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've kept Lucania I snagged in feeder tanks. It's a really nice fish, but out of feeders, they are usually too beaten up to bring back around again. They lose all their colour in a store, so they aren't a viable fish 'for the trade', but when you get them home, even the raggedy ones turn on the colour. I would love to get some in good health some time, to see how they are to keep. They are very beautiful.
I've had both red and blue ones.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben, google that species of Killie! Def' what it is! It looks a bit like the minnow, but once you see the Killie pics, there's no question.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cute little fish!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

this weekend I am going to get a dozen or so, and I will be setting up my spare 55 with these, some darters and Heterandria Formosa. Hopefully they will spawn for me.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to keep tanks of Canadian darters I would minnow trap up the street from my house - fascinating creatures. I even managed to breed some local killies. If I were in Florida, I would be exploring every chance I got - there are some great little fish there.
I only know most of them from books though. I had a longtime colony of formosa - a sweet little fish - and I had the feeder Lucania.
Are there any stores or baitshops around Orlando that would deal in wild sailfin mollies? I'm going to be there for a day in march, and I have a fascination with non-hybrid mollies. It's an almost impossible fish to find here. It might be fun to haul some home.


----------

